# Seeking appletonianum stud



## littlefrog (Aug 8, 2018)

I have a proven cross I want to remake with a superior wardii ("Littlefrog Prince" FCC/AOS) but I lack one of the parents.

Am looking for a quality Paph. appletonianum (would settle for hainanense, or amabilis, but that is a slightly different but still cool outcome). I only need the pollen (a picture would help). I can either pay outright for the pollen or offer a flask of the progeny should the cross be successful. 

This is what happened the first time I made it with relatively average parent genetics:






Drop me a PM if you can help me out.


----------

